# ?? how much $ for a backhoe with a 14' pusher per hour????



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

im in grand rapids michigan and have an offer to run my jcb 240 with a 14' pusher for 75 an hour? i havent cheeked in awhile so im not sure what the going rate is? what should i get paided an hour to run it? i have to pay for the fuel and upkeep on it also. thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

I dont know for sure, but I do know the GR market is what it is, and 75 may be all that unit goes for. Such as it is.

It's worth 200 an hour. With a good operator.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

sounds about right. I got 65 per/hr for an 8' 236B last year.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

That's ridiculous
I wouldn't get out of bed for $75 an hour for a backhoe with a 14' pusher.
You can push 2x as much snow as a truck, you should charge a little less than 2x.
your operating costs along on that backhoe (including fuel) are probably 50 to 60 an hour (depreciaion, fuel, repairs, maint, etc), leaving you with what? $10 an hour to freeze and deal with it?
No, that's just a crazy price.
Realizing that michigan is somewhat depressed and prices are low, still a crazy price.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

LoneCowboy;421167 said:


> That's ridiculous
> I wouldn't get out of bed for $75 an hour for a backhoe with a 14' pusher.
> You can push 2x as much snow as a truck, you should charge a little less than 2x.
> your operating costs along on that backhoe (including fuel) are probably 50 to 60 an hour (depreciaion, fuel, repairs, maint, etc), leaving you with what? $10 an hour to freeze and deal with it?
> ...


I agree...Find out what the locals with trucks are getting per hour and double that...for starters...the cost of the machine and box are 3 times a pickup truck...and higher maint., insurance, etc, costs. You have to transport the box, that brings a truck and trailer into the mix just to move that around. Then, if you can't drive the back-hoe legally on the street, you have to transport that too! Like Snopower said, that setup is worth 200 per hour...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think getting $200/hour for subbing is a little on the high side, I know it does twice as much as a pickup but they don't get twice as many $'s . There are still guys around here with backhoes subbing for less then $100/hour. They figure the backhoes just sitting there for the winter, so why not plow snow. How much do you make /hour durring the summer? How old is the backhoe?


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

Along the lakeshore, Muskegon/ Holland you should get $100 -135/hour depends who you are and who you work for.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

alot of companys such as concrete companys and construction companys will sub out large lots just to keep there guys working in the winter when work is slow. with a lower price your more liley to get more jobs keeping your guys working longer


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I have four backhoes out in our own lots. If we are stacking we get 125/hour, but if I had them sitting I would send them out for 75 all day long. In the summer around here we only get 60/ hour if we are doing T&M


----------



## seventwenty (Jan 4, 2009)

I get that with a skidsteer and a 8' plow with wings... We bill our Case 570 out at $150/hr with a 12' pusher.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Call around to some of your local equipment rental places, like Hertz if you have one. see what a rental rate would be, then add the box, and some labor. Also, remember with the labor, that needs to be bumped up a bit, because an experienced operator will get alot more done in an hour than just some Joe off the street that is renting a toy.


----------

